# pendiente



## polyglotwannabe

hola, cmo se dice 'pendiente' termino matematico
ejemplo ' halla la pendiente de esta linea?'

die Neigung einer Linie?


----------



## anahiseri

en alemán es *die Steigung*
o sea, ascenso en vez de pendiente .....

lo de la *Linie* no me suena bien . *Funktion* sí.


----------



## anahiseri

Puedes decir *der Graph* para referirte no a la función en sí sino a su representación gráfica.
 Por cierto, si va a estar más tiempo con este tema, te recomiendo echar un vistazo al artículo *Kurvendiskussion* en Wikipedia.  Seguro que lo entiendes todo, las matemáticas son un idioma universal.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Peterdg

anahiseri said:


> lo de la *Linie* no me suena bien . *Funktion* sí.




El pendiente sólo tiene sentido con rectas ("gerade Linie" o "Gerade").

Con una función, sólo tiene sentido hablar de la pendiente de una tangente a la función (y esa también es una recta).

Pero, como ya ha dicho @anahiseri, "die Steigung" es la traducción correcta.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Peterdg said:


> El pendiente sólo tiene sentido con rectas ("gerade Linie" o "Gerade").
> 
> Con una función, sólo tiene sentido hablar de la pendiente de una tangente a la función (y esa también es una recta).
> 
> Pero, como ya ha dicho @anahiseri, "die Steigung" es la traducción correcta.


Exacto: die Steigung einer Geraden.
Gracias


----------



## anahiseri

Peterdg said:


> El pendiente sólo tiene sentido con rectas ("gerade Linie" o "Gerade").
> 
> Con una función, sólo tiene sentido hablar de la pendiente de una tangente a la función (y esa también es una recta).
> 
> Pero, como ya ha dicho @anahiseri, "die Steigung" es la traducción correcta.


Atención: es *la* pendiente. 
Tienes razón en que no se puede  hablar de la pendiente de una función sin más; lo que podemos hacer es calcular la pendiente de la función *en un punto. *La función tiene una pendiente en cada punto, y por supuesto (bueno, por definición) esa pendiente es la de la tangente a al curva Bueno, y todo esto, ¡siempre que la función sea continua y derivable!


----------



## Peterdg

anahiseri said:


> Atención: es *la* pendiente.


Lapsus. En la frase que sigue, digo "la pendiente".


----------



## anahiseri

geen problem. De spanse taal is net so makelig als het vlams.


----------



## anahiseri

met Google Translate:    
geen probleem. De spaanse taal is net zo makkelijk als het vlams.


----------

